# Question on Little Drums from New Directions



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I have purchased a quantity of an essential oil larger than my usual order and it came in a cute little drum. My question is how do I open it? I feel a little silly asking this but I don't want to break or ruin it.

Thanks,

Vicki/NC


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If it's like the kind that I got, you pull straight up on the "rings" that are around the lid so that the plastic neck will extend up from the drum. Then unscrew the lid. Underneath that, there should be one of those plastic pull tab sorts of seals that you find inside of carton lids these days. Obviously, save the lid so that you can seal it up again.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki, it really depends on the container.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Stacey, Thanks, that is exactly the way! So simple! I just didn't want to mess it up.

Cindy, I agree with you and I had never had this type of container before. Cute little gray barrel. I'm sure as I order bigger quantities of items I will run into all different kinds.

Vicki/NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine come in aluminum canisters (they look like a thermos), which I love and they look so cool lined up in the locker  May I ask how much you ordered to get this container?


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Vicki, 

I usually order just a pound of what I need and they do come in the nice aluminum canisters. But on some of my items I was going through it quickly, so I ordered the 6.6 lb size.

Vicki/NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I had such a hard time pulling the spout up so now I just leave it down and pop the inner lid off and recap.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And they get stiffer and harder to work with as they age.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

VickiLynne said:


> Cindy, I agree with you and I had never had this type of container before. Cute little gray barrel. I'm sure as I order bigger quantities of items I will run into all different kinds.
> 
> Vicki/NC


Funny you should say this, I just ordered 5 lbs from Lebermuth and it came in a little gray barrel, too.


----------

